
A Cartoon Intro to Redux - elithrar
https://code-cartoons.com/a-cartoon-intro-to-redux-3afb775501a6
======
sotojuan
Very nice! Redux is really great and simple but visual aids like these can
help understand the data flow to someone not used to it the idea.

